
A quick recap of PyCon 2017 - Watrick
https://www.promptworks.com/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=hackernews&utm_campaign=blog
======
listentojohan
This is not the correct link. Here's the right one:
[https://www.promptworks.com/blog/pycon-2017-highlights](https://www.promptworks.com/blog/pycon-2017-highlights)

